# Knitting Personality Test



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.knittingbrain.com/personality.php

I thought this very interesting.....I came out as a Logical Knitter. What about you, how did you go?


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Me too - a Logical Knitter!


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Well, who knew.... I'm an Artistic Knitter.


----------



## Julesintahoe (Feb 2, 2013)

I am a Contented Knitter.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am a logical knitter also


----------



## Graceholly (Nov 7, 2012)

Logical.... That's me


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

I did the test and I am to my surprise an Artistic knitter, but the description is me.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Logical for me


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm a contented knitter. :thumbup:


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

logical for me too


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow I did the test twice still came out to logical knitter even though I answered some questions different.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm a logical knitter too.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm a contented knitter.


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Logical &#128512;


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

I appear to be an artistic knitter. But it is the test that says so, not me!


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

TOOK THE TEST
I am a logical knitter too
ayjay


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Artistic hmmm!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm Logical but I think I'd rather be Artistic or Creative. (I'm experimenting with knitting more colorful items.)


----------



## Sao (Jan 2, 2013)

contented


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm a Contented Knitter.


----------



## PeninaM (Nov 18, 2013)

Well. they say that I'm an Artistic Knitter! I guess my challenge now is to prove it! LOL!


----------



## penneymay (Jul 4, 2013)

Nanknit said:


> http://www.knittingbrain.com/personality.php
> 
> I thought this very interesting.....I came out as a Logical Knitter. What about you, how did you go?


i was deemed 'the contented knitter'


----------



## hollysgran (Jun 17, 2012)

Logical for me too.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Artistic....it said I need to invest in a good reference book....


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

artistic - I'd say shambolic :lol:


----------



## debbykc (Sep 24, 2013)

wow. that explains a lot: I'm a contented knitter...hmm. now I've got more to think about---


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

Logical knitter.
Hugs, God bless, Happy New Year to All!


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

lol i am a contented knitter....


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

I also apprear to be an Artistic knitter


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Artistic which I think is a pretty apt description.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm a contented knitter


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

the test said Im a contented knitter. in other words I should try new things ?? yep, I stick to straight knitting and purling scarves and prayer shawls. it recommended a good book, think I'll put that in with new Years resolutions, is contented the same as a "stick in the mud". at this time of life I don't want to be challanged.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter!!!!


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Artistic.


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Very interesting.

I tried the Test, result Artistic knitter,

suggestions were try something new, e.g. Swirl jacket book by Sandra McIver.

This was quite intuitive, because I already had bought it,as a Christmas present to myself. But I am too scared to start it, I have found a friend on KP, who has offered to hold my hand, when I do start. Are we not a lucky bunch of friends to have these contacts? Happy new year to you all.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

it appears I'm and Artistic Knitter - wow didn't know that


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> I'm a contented knitter


Me too....and I agree.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I wouldn't have thought it, but I'm artistic. I guess that makes sense because very few patterns I do end up looking like the original.LOL


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

I am a contented knitter.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Logical too!


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmmmm, artistic knitter

Lynne


----------



## Jenjen59 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm a Contented Knitter and I'm content with that!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well it says I am a logical knitter....hum....


----------



## piddles (Jul 28, 2011)

Says I'm a logical knitter too


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm a contented knitter too.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm logical too. If it's so, I read some nice things about me - thanks for posting the site, it was fun!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

I got "Logical."

Karen N.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

artistic that was fun


----------



## JenJen1955 (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm a contented knitter


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Me too on the logical knitter!


----------



## dutchie (Apr 19, 2011)

Contented Knitter


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

:thumbup: I am a contented knitter


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

I am a contented knitter :0)


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

I am a contented knitter :0)


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

Contented. Yup!


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

oontented


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Contented knitter.


----------



## annematilda (May 7, 2011)

I'm an artistic knitter


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Turns out I am the logical knitter.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm logical too!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I am a contented knitter.


----------



## Madison7 (Aug 22, 2012)

I am definitely a contented knitter. I would certainly agree with that.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

logical for me


----------



## Madison7 (Aug 22, 2012)

I am definitely a contented knitter. I would certainly agree with that.


----------



## Madison7 (Aug 22, 2012)

I am a contented knitter. Would agree with that.


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

I guess I'm an artistic knitter


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

logical knitter


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm a contented knitter.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Logical knitter


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Artistic is what mine turned out


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I am a logical knitter.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Artistic knitter. Thanks for posting - interesting!


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

Nanknit said:


> http://www.knittingbrain.com/personality.php
> 
> I thought this very interesting.....I came out as a Logical Knitter. What about you, how did you go?


I was a contented knitter.


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

Logical!!!!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

It says I'm a logical knitter, not sure about the logical part though.


----------



## soozilovestoknit (Nov 21, 2011)

Contented Knitter


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Britknitar said:


> Well, who knew.... I'm an Artistic Knitter.


me too


----------



## SuperK (Jun 4, 2012)

Logical


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

It says I'm a logical knitter, which doesn't surprise me. Mr. Spock has always been my hero & I totally identify with Sheldon on Big Bang Theory.


----------



## a_pinto34 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you for your post. I'm an artistic knitter... According to the description, yes, I recognise myself...


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm a contented knitter and the description really does fit me. Guess it's time to shake it up a little.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I am a contented knitter. Thanks for posting. I am contented with most of my life and enjoy knitting a lot.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Logical


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> http://www.knittingbrain.com/personality.php
> 
> I thought this very interesting.....I came out as a Logical Knitter. What about you, how did you go?


me too


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

It got me wrong. It said that I am a contented knitter, but the discription is totally wrong. The answers are to restrictive to me. I never use a pattern exactly as written and often make up my own patterns.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

They tell me I'm an Artistic Knitter. I have never thought of myself that way.


----------



## Pegster (Jul 8, 2011)

That was a fun test...I found out that I'm an Artistic knitter...Thanks for the site.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I am an artistic knitter as well--no surprise, really


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

I am a Contented Knitter, much to my surprise.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

GrandmaNona said:


> It got me wrong. It said that I am a contented knitter, but the discription is totally wrong. The answers are to restrictive to me. I never use a pattern exactly as written and often make up my own patterns.


i also found the questions to restrictive, I do feel I am contented somewhat in what I do. However I find I"m more likely to see a pattern and change it to suit my needs.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I am a logical knitter as well.


----------



## Phyllinda (Aug 8, 2013)

Artistic knitter..


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Artistic


----------



## Phyllinda (Aug 8, 2013)

We should make up our own test! This test is very limiting!


----------



## maxj (Apr 3, 2013)

I am a contented knitter!


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Logical, just what I expected it to say!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Artistic here.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm a Logical knitter!? Shock!


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Another Logical knitter here.


----------



## Gretchen's Mom (Sep 7, 2011)

Great Test..It says I'm an Artistic Knitter :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Julie888 (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm a logical knitter too.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Logical!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Logical for me.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

I am the contented knitter.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Who'd-a thunk it: I came out as an Artistic Knitter! 

Hazel


----------



## mystyblu (Apr 2, 2013)

I am a Contented Knitter, the happiest of knitters. Luckily nobody but my family sees me knit. I am contented when I knit but not always happy with results.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

logical knitter


----------



## marilyn1977 (Nov 3, 2011)

I came out to be a Contented Knitter. They say others are envious of me. I don't know about that.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

contented knitter


----------



## Prince KoKo (May 12, 2013)

Contented


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

mine came out Artistic


----------



## Vandy (Aug 19, 2011)

I"m a Logica knitter.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Fun test, I am a contented knitter. Probably spot on.


----------



## Lucyjo (Dec 29, 2013)

I am a logical knitter too.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Logical Knitter. not me. They asked the wrong questions. I consider myself an Artistic knitter. Ann


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm a contented knitter- oh yes I am!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

I am a logical knitter also.


----------



## grandmaof13 (Aug 30, 2011)

I am an artistic knitter and I concur! I have most of the Kaffe Fasset books and have knitted several of his sweater designs.as well as owning the Knit Swirl book.!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I am a logical knitter as well.
Not a surprise, since I look at many things logically! :-D


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

I came up "logical" too!


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

I am a contented knitter. Very interesting. Who knew!!!!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> http://www.knittingbrain.com/personality.php
> 
> I thought this very interesting.....I came out as a Logical Knitter. What about you, how did you go?


I am a contented knitter & that's how I describe myself. Knitting just makes me happy.


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

Artistic for me and since I've yet to follow a pattern all the way through with success, I tend to improvise more oftern than not, it makes sense to me


----------



## Knitting GiGi (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm a contented knitter. Yup! That's me.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm the logical knitter


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

It says I'm logical, but I'm the most ill-logical person I know. I am definitely not organized, never have been.


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

Artistic knitter. Fun- thanks for sharing.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm the contented knitter. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Contented. Guess even hobbies follow my trend in life!


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

I thought this was very interesting--I'm a logical knitter. Guess I need to get out of the "box" and try new things. Guess I'm just a logical person. Thanks for send it, Nanknit


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm a contented knitter.


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

great test. artistic is me all the way.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

I am a contented knitter--which I already knew. My husband asked a couple of days ago if I didn't wish I could just knit lightning fast so I'd be done really quick with my projects. I told him no, that I enjoy the knitting itself more than the finished project.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Too bad they didn't have a category for "Impatient Knitter"
That would be me.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Britknitar said:


> Well, who knew.... I'm an Artistic Knitter.


Me too...that was a bit of a shock to me, as I wouldn't have thought so.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

I am a Contented Knitter...true that!!


----------



## lbg52 (Sep 7, 2013)

I am a contented knitter. Hmmm... tis the way I like to live my life (Phillipians 4:11)


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

Julesintahoe said:


> I am a Contented Knitter.


Me too. And that's the way I like it!


----------



## Rumplestiltskein (Nov 27, 2013)

Logical - no surprise. But a few more questions would probably reveal most of us as COMPULSIVE KNITTERS!


----------



## slep119438 (Apr 23, 2011)

I came out as an artistic knitter. go figure, I would not have thought that of me.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

I am also a logical knitter x


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I was contented, however the description did not fit, even though I am very contented.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I came out as a contented knitter. True.


----------



## gagirl197202 (Mar 12, 2012)

I am a Contented knitter! The description is so ME!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Julesintahoe said:


> I am a Contented Knitter.


Me too.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

I am contented too. I think that is really me.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

that was fun. 
I'm also a logical knitter!


----------



## mysteeqi (May 17, 2013)

Contented


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

I am a contented knitter.
I actually did this twice. I chose the answers that would have been my second choice. I am still a contented knitter.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Artistic. Thought I was logical!!


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm also a logical knitter.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Im an Artistic knitter


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

I too am a logical knitter. The description fits.


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

Logical!


----------



## 11646 (Mar 15, 2011)

Contented Knitter.....I'd say that's accurate!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Artistic Knitter
Lately I have been reading more about knitting than actually knitting.


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm a logical knitter, too.


----------



## knitter2 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm Artistic


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Julesintahoe said:


> I am a Contented Knitter.


Me too!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm an artistic knitter.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Test says I'm Artistic! I view myself more as a copier. 

Robin


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

An artistic knitter


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

I am a contented knitter.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

I am in the logical knitting club too!


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

I am a Logical Knitter


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Artistic knitter


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

Julesintahoe said:


> I am a Contented Knitter.


Me too


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm a contented knitter..


----------



## mimaw Dee (Jun 13, 2013)

Artistic Knitter..


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Definitely a logical knitter .. although I do like to tweek some patterns (often) to suit my needs lol


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Britknitar said:


> Well, who knew.... I'm an Artistic Knitter.


Me too. :shock:


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

I also came out as a Logical Knitter, though I really don't see myself as such.


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

Logical


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm the 'contented knitter.' Ahhh yes. That's me.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Artistic knitter.


----------



## Lizzieflorence (Jan 16, 2013)

Artistic knitter. But perhaps that's why I knitted my daughter a lace pullover with one arm at least 4 inches longer than the other one!


----------



## Camping Granny (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm a contented knitter. I guess that about says it!


----------



## Grammy44 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm a contented knitter.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Logical too!


jemadu said:


> Me too - a Logical Knitter!


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

Logical, but so I expected, logically >^..^<


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Artistic....hmmm


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Artistic Knitter here


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

I am a logical knitter also.


----------



## Nancyeknits (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm a contented knitter.


----------



## yarnslut (Aug 9, 2011)

I am an Artistic knitter. Just out of curiosity, I wonder how many of us (knitters, stashers, etc.) are left handed. I am left handed, but I knit right-handed.


----------



## yarnslut (Aug 9, 2011)

I am an Artistic knitter. Just out of curiosity, I wonder how many of us (knitters, stashers, etc.) are left handed. I am left handed, but I knit right-handed.


----------



## Nancyeknits (Aug 2, 2013)

Right handed.


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

yarnslut said:


> I am an Artistic knitter. Just out of curiosity, I wonder how many of us (knitters, stashers, etc.) are left handed. I am left handed, but I knit right-handed.


I'm left handed but knit right handed


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm ambidextrious, but knit right handed. :wink:


----------



## dawn1960 (Jan 5, 2014)

Logical


----------



## Rumplestiltskein (Nov 27, 2013)

yarnslut said:


> I am an Artistic knitter. Just out of curiosity, I wonder how many of us (knitters, stashers, etc.) are left handed. I am left handed, but I knit right-handed.


Right handed, but knit both UK and continental syle - used simultaneously for fairisle so one colour controlled with each hand.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter/even though I've always thought of myself as more artistic...oh, well


----------

